# DDC Regelung



## Rainer I (1 März 2005)

Hallo Freunde!
Ich suche Literatur und Info`s über eine DDC Regelung -direct digital control-
Ich freue mich über eure Hilfe, obwohl ich weiss, dass das kein Thema für euch ist.
Trotzdem Danke im vorraus


----------



## waro-msr (1 März 2005)

Hallo Rainer!
Das ist in jedem Fall ein Thema ... für mich zumindest.
Du solltest Dich allerdings etwas genauer ausdrücken, für welche DDC, bzw. Hersteller Du Unterlagen suchst.
Saia, Kieback + Peter, Sauter, Priva, Trend, Messner, SBT, GFR, Plüth, Neuberger ... das könnte noch ewig weitergehen  :wink:


----------



## Dagobert (1 März 2005)

Hallo,

schliesse mich meinem "Vorredner" an.

Bitte genauer definieren um welche Infos es geht.
Wir haben zum Beipiel viel in der Richtung SPS Anwendung
für GLT und DDC realisiert.

Aber ohne genauere Angaben ......lässt sich da
nicht viel zu schreiben!

Gruss D.Börgmann


----------



## Ralle (1 März 2005)

DDC = Direct Digital Control
GLT = Gebäudeleittechnik

oder?


----------



## waro-msr (1 März 2005)

Yup ... schon richtig, sagt aber nicht mehr aus als z.B. 
SPS = Speicher Programmierbare Steuerung

... die Frage ist nun welches Produkt???


----------



## Rainer I (2 März 2005)

Danke für euere Hilfe!
Ich suche zuerstmal allgemeine Literatur über eine DDC hinsichtlich Funktion,Möglichkeiten und Leistungsfähigkeit.
Ich habe in einem Schaltschrank eine SPS mit einer CPU 313, obwohl dort eine DDC Regelung eingebaut sein sollte. 
Einige Anhaltspunkte:
Gefordert war z.B. Anschluß der Anlage an die GLT. Abfahren bestimmter Heizparameter mit steigender bzw. sinkender Temperatur über verschiedene Zeitfenster. Dieses ist laut Angaben der ausführenden Instalationsfirma nur mit enormen Kostenaufwand möglich. 
Da ich aber keine Unterlagen über eine DDC finde - die so etwas problemlos können soll - bin ich auf der Suche nach Unterlagen/Literatur über die Wirkweise einer DDC.
Danke im vorraus
rainer I


----------



## waro-msr (2 März 2005)

DDC-Regelungen haben Ihre Stärke überwiegend in der HLK-Regelung.
Sie werden überwiegend "parametriert", d.h. das Programm wird nicht wie bei der SPS zeilenorientiert komplett neu geschrieben sondern die vorhandenen Funktionsblöcke und Routinen verknüpft und parametriert.
Da gibt es allerdings auch sehr unterschiedliche Lösungen - keine Norm.

Die Stärke der DDC-Regelungen ist normalerweise Ihr Vorrat an vorhandenen z.B. Reglungen für alle möglichen Anwendungen und Regelkreise.

Was genau soll den realisiert werden?
Kannst Du eine etwas genauere Anwendungsbeschreibung veröffentlichen?
Vielleicht kann ich Dir bei der Auswahl der richtigen DDC helfen. Wenn Du allerdings überheupt keine Erfahrung mit DDC-Regelungen oder Regelungen / Regeltechnik an sich hast, könnte dasd Unterfangen recht schwierig / aufwendig werden ...  :?


----------



## roggles (29 November 2011)

*DDC / SPS / Visualisierung*

Hallo Leute,

dieses Thema ist zwar schon alt, aber Mr. Google hat micht hier her geleitet.

Nun zu meinem Problem.
Ich suche einen DDC-Regler der auch als SPS fungieren kann, um zusätzliche Funktionalität, die
über DDC-Regelaufgaben hinausgehen, zu programmieren.
Zudem wäre es schön wenn es eine Visualisierungslösung gäbe die sich nahtlos intigrieren kann.
Wir setzen zurzeit auf Saia-Burgess die, die oben genannten Möglichkeiten bietet.
Leider ist die Programmiersoftware alles andere als komfortable und stabil!!
Nach meheren entdeckten Bugs, Abstürzen und Supportanrufen suche ich nun nach alternativen.

Vllt. hat einer von euch eine Alternative zur Hand.

Viele Grüße


----------



## dalbi (30 November 2011)

Hi,

Siemens Desigo PX wäre eine alternative. Lässt sich mit CFC oder SCL programmieren.

Gruss Daniel


----------



## ThorstenD2 (30 November 2011)

dalbi schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> Siemens Desigo PX wäre eine alternative. Lässt sich mit CFC oder SCL programmieren.
> 
> Gruss Daniel



ein wirklich schönes System!
Setzen wir leider viel zu wenig ein


----------

